# how to make a kit cider cloudy



## jared23 (21/7/13)

Gday guys, im a massive fan of cider and i just started brewing beer/ciders from kits only at the moment.

Was just wondering if there was a way that i could make a kit cider and make a way to make it cloudy

cheers lads


----------



## sp0rk (21/7/13)

Use cloudy apple juice...


----------



## Deep End (22/7/13)

Put a heap of canned pear juice in it. It will be slightly cloudy. Alternative is smashing up a heap of apples and dropping them in...correct me if I'm wrong......or I guess you could add Pectin....that's what makes it cloudy isn't it?


----------



## barls (22/7/13)

Biocloud
do it the way they do hoegarden


----------



## slash22000 (22/7/13)

Am I reading that Biocloud website correctly? It's basically fake cloudiness to add to beer that is too clear?

So weird that so many brewers are concerned about clarity, and here we are with a product to give you LESS clarity.


----------



## bum (22/7/13)

Did you read the bit about the beers it is designed for?


----------



## manticle (22/7/13)

First answer will give you the simplest working solution.


----------



## 431neb (23/7/13)

The pear juice in cans will do it but it will eventually drop and leave you with sediment that is very easy to disturb. I won't do it again for bottles.


----------



## spaced (23/7/13)

Use Fermentis S-33 yeast. It will be cloudy.


----------



## jared23 (24/7/13)

cool, cheers lads. ill be making a cider soon and will use kit extract and a couple of litres pear juice for extra flavour replacing a couple of L of water, will use that yeast too
might chuck a bit of lactose in to give it a bit of extra kick

whats your opinion on adding apple schnapps near of fermentation at the end before bottling, I did it as per instructions in a certain kit but it isn't ready to drink to taste yet


----------



## jared23 (24/7/13)

for other ideas what are some random additives that's worked for you guys? yeasts, sugars, lactose, schappes anything else?


----------



## bum (24/7/13)

I hear apple juice is nice in a cider.


----------



## Airgead (25/7/13)

Yeah... start simple. Apple juice. yeast. Some lactose maybe if you like it sweeter (though there are other ways of doing sweet that don't involve lactose). You don't need sugar unless you want rocket fuel.

Why would you add apple schnapps to cider anyway? If that's instructions from a kit then its a sign that the kit has skimped on fermentation and you are adding the schnapps to boost the alcohol and maybe impart some apple flavour which is maybe a sign that the kit doesn't have much of that either. If you use cheap schnapps it will be artificially flavoured. if you use good schnapps it will be a seriously expensive way to add a bit of apple flavour and some alcohol.

Cheers
Dave


----------

